# Cooking for a 1000 People



## vrali (Nov 12, 2014)

What recipes do I have in each cuisine to cook food for a 1000 people with least effort.

For Example: In Italian Cuisine I could make Pasta in a huge container and the sauce in a huge container , meat in a huge container and mix them up. In Indian food a huge container with rice and a huge container with curry.would do it.

Can I get some recipe suggestions in each cuisine that take least effort to cook in the kitchen.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Canadian= Poutine ( in a huge container of course)


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

First of all you need some huge containers. Then we can figure it out.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Your question is quite vague, so it will be hard to answer directly.

Buffet or plated?

Are you looking for a meat, vegetable, starch kind of thing or????
For instance:

French:  Coq au Vin, Beef Bourguignon, Cassoulet,

Indian: Lamb Curry, Tandoori Chicken,

Italian: Pasta, and just about anything....

Middle East: Baked Kibbeh, Spanakopita, Greek Pasticcio

????


----------



## vrali (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you for you Reply... The question is a little vague because I wanted answers in a broader spectrum, but however to be a little more specific I am looking for any recipe in any cuisine that can be counted as a main entree in a restaurant.


----------



## vrali (Nov 12, 2014)

ordo said:


> First of all you need some huge containers. Then we can figure it out.


I will worry about the huge containers ...thank you... a helpful answer would be appreciated


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

In my opinion you can't just say, hey tell me an easy recipe that feeds a thousand people. ANY recipe can feed a thousand people by simply scaling the recipe's servings to ingredient ratios to the appropriate numbers. So what makes it easy depends entirely on factors you've not begun to provide (ok.. you did say you're gonna get you some "huge containers"!)

What size staff do you have? What size kitchen (how many burners can you run?) Are you doing 1000 plates to be served at once, or are you planning for 10 hours serving 100 plates an hour? These things all matter due to logistics of prep, cooking, holding, etc. and they certainly would influence my thoughts on what would make a recipe _easy_.

Here's a fun picture tour of a kitchen that feeds 100 times what you are asking for.. every single day.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh remember this one?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Any recipe in any cuisine can be prepared for 1000 guest. All you need are a few 40 gallon steam kettles and a tilt pan Brassier. A cabinet steamer would also be helpful as would a rotary shelf oven.

     Plus you need the manpower to do the basic prep work.  When you are talking volume, this is only way to go. Plus you need huge holding containers a commercial chiller and enough refridge space for storage..

NOTE  If you have not attempted before, hire someone with the experience to guide you. As by the phrasing of your question leads me to believe you do not have experience with these quantities.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

"
however to be a little more specific I am looking for any recipe in any cuisine that can be counted as a main entree in a restaurant. "

Haha have fun you got a lot of good tips.
Silly question gets silly answers.
"No such thing as a stupid question" is becoming questionable though but I'll hold on to it a bit longer.

American= HOT DOGS for everyone, containers needn't be too big just big enough. Hah make the fries into poutine; two birds one stone.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I cook for over a thousand everday at my place. For lunch yesterday we served pulled brisquett, roasted chicken, fried potatos, vegetarian mousaka. Salad buffett and fresh baked bread. 

60 kilos brisquett. Into 6 sealed deep pans with wine, harusua, bay leaf, mustard seeds, salt, black pepper corns, garlic, tomato. Into a rational on tuesday at noon and cooked on 75c till thursday morning at 6 am. Pulled by hand. 

40 liters bbq sause, made in one of my steam ketals. 
120 kilos chicken legs, this was 38 hotel pans of 30 in each. Salt pepper, bit of wine. 200c for 25 mins. Bbq sauce after cooking, same as with the beef. 

8 hotel pans of mousaka, vegan. My own mix of vegis including eggplant, zuccini, carrott, onion, pepper, seasoned soy protien, layered, prebaked, chilled, topped with fresh potato puree and rebaked at 250c for 8 mins and reduced heat to 160 for 15 mins for service. 
50 loaves of bread, baked fresh every morning. Butter, apples sause, buba ganuish and humas for toppings. 

Salad buffet with lots of pick your own vegis and mixed salads like pasta, potato, chicken, bean, roasted& marinated salads. We make all the dressings. 

It takes 2 expierenced cooks, 1 helper and one salad guy to produce. The right equipment is needless to say, important b


----------

